# An Aurora kit I've never seen!



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

But, then again, I'm not well versed in Aurora kits! Crazy kit!! I *DO NOT *recall this back in the day...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1965-Nutty-...419319039?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item462dfdceff

Carl-


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Oh, yeah. The Nutty Nose Nipper and Whacky Back Whacker were 'comic' torture devices with sort of a Rube Goldberg action. From what I've read, they didn't work very well and Aurora actually allowed dissatisfied customers to trade them in for other kits.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I remember seeing them at S.S. Kresge's as a kid, but the higher price (and subject) kept me from buying them.

Carl - when first read back in the 90s that Aurora had a model kit called "The Vampire" I flipped! How did I miss it? It was through someone posting here on Hobbytalk that I finally got the chance to see it.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

wow... Kresge's!! (time warp memory zap, there shippie!!) 
ala W.T. Grant's!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

G.C. Murphy's anyone? Or E.J. Korvette's? :wave:
Tom


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Woolworth's for me.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

All my kits came from *TG&Y*! About a 1/4 mile from my house. If the bike had a flat, I could walk there!!

Carl-


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

ChrisW said:


> I remember seeing them at S.S. Kresge's as a kid, but the higher price (and subject) kept me from buying them.
> 
> Carl - when first read back in the 90s that Aurora had a model kit called "The Vampire" I flipped! How did I miss it? It was through someone posting here on Hobbytalk that I finally got the chance to see it.


You may not have missed it. It may be that your store never received it in the first place. Not every store carried every kit and I'm sure that distribution of some kits was sporadic for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Yes, its been around. In fact that, and the wacky back whacker were HUGE flops, as they never worked right. Aurora Customer service was instructed to exchange it and give the customer any other kit in their catalogue.

Z*


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Woolworths, Kresges and EJ Korvettes were the biggies here


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

Ah, yesterday's flops are today's rare collectibles. So it goes. I remember these, but didn't get one because I thought the were kind of lame looking, but now they look kind of intriguing, I guess.

I got my first Aurora monsters for 99 cents at Hall's Hobby Shop in Dallas, but we moved to El Paso and I found them for 68 cents a Fed Mart, the first ever giant discount store I recall.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I remember seeing these but I was into WW 2 planes, ships and armor. Didn't have the money for all my interests much less these things.


Kress, Woolworths, Fedway, and TG&Y. None had much of a selection. About the same as today's Michaels.
Didn't make it to Fedways very often as it was "downtown". The others were in/near shopping centers. 

No Kresges here until they became K-Marts. Good selection Both sides of one isle and 1 side of a second isle.

We also had Gibson's. Regional, trashier, smaller version of K-mart.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

In 1980 I saw both in a hobby shop for $10 each and bought them on a whim. Told a friend and bought a set for him. The hobby store had sealed thin box Frankenstein kits for 10 and sealed MAD kits for $8. Wish I bought all his thin box Frankenstein kits instead of only one.

And there was another hobby store where I found the Batmobile, Wonder Woman, first issue Revell Lincoln Futura, for easy trades.

I found them because I called every hobby store and I asked if they had Aurora kits and they all said no. Then I realized I asked the wrong question. I called them all again and asked if anyone worked there since 1966. That worked! Found an employee who had every model kit ever made. His house was floor to ceiling models kits like wall paper in every room!. Found a lot of obscure kits.


----------

